# Bucephalandra



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has experience with any of these? I am getting blue green in a few days, would love to hear how people like it.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a few that are doing fairly well. Personally I treat them like anubias, and stick them on driftwood in a low light tank. Other people go as high tech as they can. The buce don't seem to care. They're not quite as hardy as an anubias, but interestingly despite having green spot algae on my anubias in the same tank, the buce seem to resist that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! The setup will be my 40 breeder. I easily grow anubias, java fern, wisteria, barclaya swords ect ect. Its not high light, more along medium. I do toss the light on storm clouds frequently which gives it low light for a good bit of the day. More to look like its under the trees than anything else. no ferts but the tanks been up what? two years? should be fine in that dept. Pics of yours? what kind is it?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm actually about to replace the light with something considerably brighter, probably making it medium light. But really, if a tank will grow anubias, I'm pretty sure it will grow buces. I add ferts every now and then, but it's pretty rare. These pics are with the upgraded lighting... that I still need to actually add.

Buce. 'Find (or Fine?) Edge'








Unknown buce, all plants on wood are same type


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very pretty! I cant wait for mine to get here!


----------

